# Fire and Rain



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

Does anybody know of a really good tutorial for Fire and Rain by James Taylor? I sorta know how to play the song, but I want to know exactly how he plays it.

By the way, James has a new "guitar lessons" page:

James Taylor Video Guitar Lessons


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

YouTube - James Taylor - Fire and Rain (guitar lesson)

YouTube - ST-624

These two are decent. Should get you started. Good luck.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Contact "Maplebaby" here on the forum. He does great tutorials. If he hasn't already done that one perhaps you could request it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

This is a good one as well

YouTube - Fire and Rain-intro


----------



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

That was really helpful, especially the lesson by Justin Sandercoe. Thanks!


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

+1 on Maplebaby...very thorough tutorials.


----------

